# Stupid people ask me all the time, so your Latino? Cultural education



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

For the love, it makes me crazy when I see/meet new people, and they say,"so you are from Mexico, south-america?"....OMFG.

Are you for real? That would be like calling an Eskimo (that is racist BTW) a african american.

Also Xenon, this is for real, I am 100% hispanic, so this REALLLY is to inform/educate a small group of people in this world what a HISPANIC is. (If you are from south america, DO NOT POST STUPID "I am hispanic crap" cuz your not, you are so far form it, just because your great Auntie is, does NOT make you hispanic.

=)

I feal better, as I am sure REAL hispanics do everywhere now...LOL. The world can rejoice, P-furry as been educated.

ONE MORE THING, WE HISPANICS ARE LIGHT SKINNED PEOPLES, WE ARE NOT, NOT, NOT DARK! AND WE ALL COME FROM SPAIN.

lastly, of course everyone in the world is related, just that millions of years of evolution in our own sects have given us small differences, I recognise this, and love everyone. But I do pay a great respect to my culture, that has been bashed in the face by american ignorance of it, god bless america....anyhow

peace.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I put Chicano.
Didnt see the guatemalan/Mexican on there...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

hey yo over here you know who Joey'd picked ahh, fugetaboutit come on dont be so fugasee


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

I still didn't get what it means so here's what I got from WEBSTER

"HISPANIC: of, relating to, or being a person of Latin American descent living in the U.S.; especially : one of Cuban, Mexican, or Puerto Rican origin"

I Picked MEXICAN on your POLL, so I guess I got it right?????


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry, I consider a mexican, spanish person, columbian, puerto rican to all be the same race of hispanic people. I'll never change my mind so don't even try.

I consider Canadians, Americans, Norwegians, Germans, Russians, the French all to be white even though we look quite different and have very different cultures and histories.

I consider a black person from the states, Africa or Jamaica to still be a black person even though they look quite different and have very different histories.

Asians? I can tell the difference between a Chinese, Japanese and Vietnamese person by looking at them, but I still call them all Asian.

Truth be told I just don't care if people are going to get uppity about that. I generalize so that I don't have to ask you what f*cking country you come from, otherwise I would ask what country you were born in and call you a Mexican, Puerto Rican, South African or whatever else.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> Sorry, I consider a mexican, spanish person, columbian, puerto rican to all be the same race of hispanic people. I'll never change my mind so don't even try.
> 
> I consider Canadians, Americans, Norwegians, Germans, Russians, the French all to be white even though we look quite different and have very different cultures and histories.
> 
> ...


 have to agree with u on this one....


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Im sure you know how to put a sentence together. It just bothers me that you didnt use the word "you're" properly in the title. You could get the word "your" and "you're" correct before you accuse people of being stupid.

Sorry, but I have to agree with twitcho on this one.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

JYUB said:


> For the love, it makes me crazy when I see/meet new people, and they say,"so you are from Mexico, south-america?"....OMFG.
> 
> Are you for real? That would be like calling an Eskimo (that is racist BTW) a african american.
> 
> ...


lol people think all mexicans are dark skin with big hats .. all are short and ugly lmfao dont get mad bud ya pay much attention to this peeps yesterday went to see a movie with my girl the name of the movie is crash real nice racist movie was a good one for sure take care


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

There are people of Spanish decent who live in South America, ya know.

This is what I got from Dictionary.com



> His·pan·ic ( P ) Pronunciation Key (h-spnk)
> adj.
> Of or relating to Spain or Spanish-speaking Latin America.
> Of or relating to a Spanish-speaking people or culture.
> ...


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

JYUB said:


> For the love, it makes me crazy when I see/meet new people, and they say,"so you are from Mexico, south-america?"....OMFG.
> 
> Are you for real? That would be like calling an Eskimo (that is racist BTW) a african american.
> 
> ...


soooooooo, care to explain what YOUR definition of hispanic is??


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

In the voice of John Turturro from Mr.Deeds

"I hail from Spain Sir!"
"I fear you are underestimating da sneakieness"


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Is italian hispanic??









if your race speaks spanish... you are hispanic...

well that is what i think


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Truth be told I just don't care if people are going to get uppity about that. I generalize so that I don't have to ask you what f*cking country you come from, otherwise I would ask what country you were born in and call you a Mexican, Puerto Rican, South African or whatever else.


I agree, Truth be told you'd have way too many groups/countries to think of a term for all the different people of different lands and unless you want to wear a banner that says "I'm Hispanic" (Deeeta Deee) then no one would know would know how to tell the difference anyways or not enough people to make it matter I should say.

Should I get upset people have been calling thinking I'm White for all these years and I'm Eastern European...

I wonder what Carlos Mencia would have to say on this subject?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Why the f**k would it matter if certain people classify a majority of hispanics as "mexicans" or "south americans"?

Im viet-american and I constantly hear the whole "are you chinese" bullsh*t, but do you see me bitch about it? No. Because if I were to walk up to you or any person in general, they'd most likely ask me "so are you chinese or something?"...and its also f**king pointless to correct them.

Point is some people in this world have tunnel vision, they dont always see the entire picture. Also, you have to consider the fact that some people may be biased, prejudice or just plain ignorant.

*ASIAN PRIDE WITH BROCOLLI CHICKEN, MOTHERF**KERS!*


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Why the f**k would it matter if certain people classify a majority of hispanics as "mexicans" or "south americans"?
> 
> Im viet-american and I constantly hear the whole "are you chinese" bullsh*t, but do you see me bitch about it? No. Because if I were to walk up to you or any person in general, they'd most likely ask me "so are you chinese or something?"...and its also f**king pointless to correct them.
> 
> ...


Heres what I got form the dictionary:

Hispanic- A person or people who enjoy parking thier cars on the lawn.










I stole that from the movie Crash. Awesome movie.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

JYUB said:


> For the love, it makes me crazy when I see/meet new people, and they say,"so you are from Mexico, south-america?"....OMFG.
> 
> Are you for real? That would be like calling an Eskimo (that is racist BTW) a african american.
> 
> ...


Ok i agree with prodigal why even bother to explain people where ur from, if u do that u have to explain the whole history n probably they still wont get it??

n that what ur saying that all hispanics come from spain is not true, if u look at the history u will see that hispanics are all the ones that speak spanish not necessarily comming from spain, n even spaniards 4 quartes of the population are Arabic origin.
u call chicanos to the 2nd generation born in the states (to the ones that the parents were born here and they as well were born here, but have mexican orign meaning the granparents) I know this becuase i study the latin american culture.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> Sorry, I consider a mexican, spanish person, columbian, puerto rican to all be the same race of hispanic people. I'll never change my mind so don't even try.
> 
> I consider Canadians, Americans, Norwegians, Germans, Russians, the French all to be white even though we look quite different and have very different cultures and histories.
> 
> ...


 have to agree with u on this one....
[/quote]

Spot on Twitch.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, well, this topic died pretty fast. Twitch and ProdigalMarine got it covered.

"just that millions of years of evolution in our own sects have given us small differences"

It's a LOT shorter than that my friend. Let me be cheesey and say 'focus on the similarities, not the differences'. But that will never happen, we're hot-wired to notice differences and make a fuss over it. Oh well.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I have Spanish blood. But I call myself American.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

who really cares??????


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Sorry, I consider a mexican, spanish person, columbian, puerto rican to all be the same race of hispanic people. I'll never change my mind so don't even try.
> 
> I consider Canadians, Americans, Norwegians, Germans, Russians, the French all to be white even though we look quite different and have very different cultures and histories.
> 
> ...


 have to agree with u on this one....
[/quote]

Spot on Twitch.








[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

Hispanic


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

His·pan·ic Audio pronunciation of "hispanic" ( P ) Pronunciation Key (h-spnk)
adj.

1. Of or relating to Spain or Spanish-speaking Latin America.
2. Of or relating to a Spanish-speaking people or culture.
n.

1. A Spanish-speaking person.
2. A U.S. citizen or resident of Latin-American or Spanish descent.

According to this definition from the dictionary, every option you listed, except for Italian is correct.

I'm a direct descendant of spanish people, born in Venezuela but I have both nationalities, what am I? Hispanic x2?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bullsnake that pic is hilarious!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

dude, you just got owned in your own thread.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Well for those who did not get it,

HISPANICS COME FROM SPAIN.



hyphen said:


> I have Spanish blood. But I call myself American.


depends on where your parents are from, most likely your "chicano" unless you are from Brazil or Spain, then yes, you are spanish.

Further, I talked to one of my frieds at work today, he was irate as soon as I brought this up...(he is "puerta rican" and of course claims to be spanish...he might have some spainsh blood, like 4% somewhere back 400 years in his family.....because if you know your history, the Spanish conquered a lot of what is now south america, and of coure some of the Filipenes (hence Filipinos with SPANISH last names)......

Some Filipinos have more spanish blood then most mexicans....lol


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

JYUB said:


> I have Spanish blood. But I call myself American.


depends on where your parents are from, most likely your "chicano" unless you are from Brazil or Spain, then yes, you are spanish.

Further, I talked to one of my frieds at work today, he was irate as soon as I brought this up...(he is "puerta rican" and of course claims to be spanish...he might have some spainsh blood, like 4% somewhere back 400 years in his family.....because if you know your history, the Spanish conquered a lot of what is now south america, and of coure some of the Filipenes (hence Filipinos with SPANISH last names)......

Some Filipinos have more spanish blood then most mexicans....lol
[/quote]

Dude, the term hispanic means something and it's not what you want it to be or what you think it is, get a dictionary and look it up. If you're talking about calling someone "Spanish" then that's different because that refers specifically to people who were born in Spain.

And how the hell is someone who was born in Brazil a spanish person????


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hyphen said:


> dude, you just got owned in your own thread.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

OMG hunney seriuosly u dont know nothing, and if u really think hispanics are from Spain ur WRONG, one question for u as a homework do u know when where n why the hispanic term was assigned to the all of the spanish speaking people???
Ill explain to u later. N ur saying that spanish conquered a lot of south america, hunney spanish conquered all central and south america.
it seems that u just dont understand the word, because u dont know its origin, ask ur latin american culture teacher (if u have one)....lol


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

well, someone fell off the wagon, I knew this would happen.....

Your "Latin teacher" lmao.

Yes SPANISH COME FROM SPAIN, real HISPANICS, are PEOPLE FROM SPAIN.

You maam, do not know up from down.

You DO NOT get a gold star. =(
+)


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

What an arbitrary topic...

In any case "race" is a social construction. Language and culture is really what separates and unites human beings... That being said, for convenience sake people are "grouped" together as a collective based on shared external, visible characteristics. In some cases this "sharedness" leads to social constructions such as "blackness" or "otherness" or that which isn't "white", but that is at an intersection of a cultural/political representation. "Hispanic" is just another representation, it seems based on language more than anything else.

Jay


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

JYUB said:


> well, someone fell off the wagon, I knew this would happen.....
> 
> Your "Latin teacher" lmao.
> 
> ...


no. spanish are from spain and hispanics are people of latin decent that speak spanish or some dialect thereof. your delusions of what "real HISPANICS" are only go as far as your imagination. you should really think about your logic before posting.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

JYUB said:


> For the love, it makes me crazy when I see/meet new people, and they say,"so you are from Mexico, south-america?"....OMFG.
> 
> Are you for real? That would be like calling an Eskimo (that is racist BTW) a african american.
> 
> ...


where were u born??

u do realize that brasil is a country in south america, right??


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

JYUB said:


> depends on where your parents are from, most likely your "chicano" unless you are from Brazil or Spain, then yes, you are spanish.
> 
> Further, I talked to one of my frieds at work today, he was irate as soon as I brought this up...(he is "puerta rican" and of course claims to be spanish...he might have some spainsh blood, like 4% somewhere back 400 years in his family.....


First of all, what is the other 96% in your Puerto Rican friend? Native American? Chinese? Are you kidding me? People from Puerto Rico only have 4%?!?! Give me a break!

Also, I cant believe no one picked up on this, isn't Brazil mostly Portugese??? So if you're from Portugal you're Spanish? So many contradictions in your argument.

Speaking of you're and your.....

*your = possessive

you're = contraction of "you are"*

If you're _<--('you are')_ going to educate us, at least write like you're _<---('you are') _ educated. Otherwise why should we reply in your _<---(as opposed to you're)_ thread?









This is starting to sound like Spaniard (Brazilian?) snootiness to me. Pride is fine, arrogance is dumb.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

JYUB said:


> well, someone fell off the wagon, I knew this would happen.....
> 
> Your "Latin teacher" lmao.
> 
> ...


Haha your illiteracy makes me laugh!!!!









whatever, stay in ur own little world hunney!!!
just one thing; it seems like u dont know nothing about this topic, like someone said u got owned in ur own thread... lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> well, someone fell off the wagon, I knew this would happen.....
> 
> Your "Latin teacher" lmao.
> 
> ...


Haha your illiteracy makes me laugh!!!!









whatever, stay in ur own little world hunney!!!
just one thing; it seems like u dont know nothing about this topic, like someone said u got owned in ur own thread... lol
[/quote]

Im starting to believe you arent RedDragon simply because I dont think anyone could be such a loser as to continue with the joke this long. That would just be sad.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> well, someone fell off the wagon, I knew this would happen.....
> 
> Your "Latin teacher" lmao.
> 
> ...


Haha your illiteracy makes me laugh!!!!









whatever, stay in ur own little world hunney!!!
just one thing; it seems like u dont know nothing about this topic, like someone said u got owned in ur own thread... lol
[/quote]

Im starting to believe you arent RedDragon simply because I dont think anyone could be such a loser as to continue with the joke this long. That would just be sad.
[/quote]


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

good point acestro.

brazil has a large population of portuguese descendants.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I wonder what it feels like..... to be as stupid as JYUB?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

acestro said:


> Also, I cant believe no one picked up on this, isn't Brazil mostly Portugese??? So if you're from Portugal you're Spanish? So many contradictions in your argument.


 I asked him but he never replied, this guy obviously needs a history lesson and a dictionary real bad. But I don't think that will take care of the stupidity.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

JAC said:


> Also, I cant believe no one picked up on this, isn't Brazil mostly Portugese??? So if you're from Portugal you're Spanish? So many contradictions in your argument.


 I asked him but he never replied, this guy obviously needs a history lesson and a dictionary real bad. But I don't think that will take care of the stupidity.
[/quote]

Which is fine, except he is trying to claim to be an expert (and an educator).









Speaking of 'Hispanic' countries... how's life in Venezuela? I keep waiting for the politics to calm down there, I'd really like to travel to that country.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ok ok say your right say you are the only one in the whole world good enough to be called hispanic does it make you feel better? like at least people ask you if your latino instead of some racist name god get over yourself

this is like me starting a thread cuz people call me white... DAMNIT IM DUTCH CALL ME DUTCH WHAAA WHAAA

face it buddy your latino dress it up how you like you will always be latino. there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I wonder what it feels like..... *to be as stupid as JYUB?*


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Whats this "real" hispanic talk? The difinition of the word has been mentioned many times already, and that is what a "real" hispanic is. You arent better than anyone else, and that is how you come off. OOOHHhhh, you're spanish, big deal! It makes you no better than anyone else.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

well obviously someone made the mistake of calling opie a latino but obviosly they didnt see his ferrari or they would have def. known he was hispanic. geez what an insult they called you latino omg.


----------

